# Vision Rack Systems?



## garysumpter (Apr 18, 2005)

http://www.visionproducts.us/racks/index.html

Have any of you bought any of these? They look pretty cool and are reasonably priced.

Also due to the way they pack down I imagine shipping wouldnt be a problem.

Any thoughts?

Many Thanks

Gary


----------



## welshgaz (Dec 12, 2005)

looks great if they didn't have to be shipped from america!


----------



## gaz (Oct 5, 2005)

such things are easy to amke yourself and for less money too,boxes are easily obtained almost anywhere and the rack can be made of wood,will do the same job and look better too.


----------



## garysumpter (Apr 18, 2005)

Very true.

I am weighing up my options at the moment and to be honest I will probably go for a Contiboard (Melamine faced Chipboard) rack.

Any other wooden rack pics available?

Do you use heatmats or inlaid heat cables?

Many Thanks

Gary


----------



## gaz (Oct 5, 2005)

heatmats in heated rooms,how about UPVC??


----------



## gaz (Oct 5, 2005)

really useful rack


----------



## gaz (Oct 5, 2005)

melamine


----------



## gaz (Oct 5, 2005)

HUGE rack for boas


----------



## garysumpter (Apr 18, 2005)

Thanks a lot Gaz.

Well my Rack would be made of Beech Melamine.

Do you think a rack would be ok for corns?

Many Thanks

Gary


----------



## gaz (Oct 5, 2005)

racks provide everything any snake could want for,heat/humidity/security,they just not as aesthetic as nice cages thats all


----------



## garysumpter (Apr 18, 2005)

As I thought!

Well I think a wooden rack is the way forward. I will measure up this evening 

Are there any decent tubs available that are more transparent than the frosted look of the really useful boxes?

Thanks a lot

Gary


----------



## talltom69 (Dec 8, 2006)

OMG, 

are they all your racks Gaz, if so how many snakes do you have and how long does it take to feed them all?

Top stuff.


----------



## gaz (Oct 5, 2005)

talltom69 said:


> OMG,
> 
> are they all your racks Gaz, if so how many snakes do you have and how long does it take to feed them all?
> 
> Top stuff.


there is one other and several more to be built in the new year,have around 200 snakes i guess,dont feed them all on one day but if you did it would take a while lol,also takes £90 to feed the lot one meal each.
regards gaz


----------

